# Valley Raceway And Hobbies, Fairmont Wv



## RACERXXX (Sep 12, 2005)

Onroad Racing Coming Soon ...will Keep Everyone PostED When We Start... We Run Oval Too On Sat Night..


----------



## RACERXXX (Sep 12, 2005)

Allmost Ready...keep An Eye On The Post To See When We Start Racing..


----------



## McSmooth (Apr 8, 2004)

*Nice place*

Stopped by the track for about 20 mins on Saturday as I was passing through town, and you guys have a nice facility!

Not sure who it was I spoke with, but there are several of us looking forward to the asphalt track in the Spring! It will be nice to run on a prepared asphalt track without having to drive nearly 3 hours.

Do you intend on having separate classes for both foam and rubber tire sedans?


----------



## RACERXXX (Sep 12, 2005)

If You Spoke To Todd He Is The Owner. Call Him After 4 This Week For More Info.304-363-2007


----------



## KyLayfield (Jun 9, 2004)

Any more word on the onroad track? -Ky


----------



## RACERXXX (Sep 12, 2005)

I Think Todd Is Goin To Work On It This Week. Hopefully It Will Be Done By The End Of The Month. Will Keep Everyone Posted.


----------



## zaner612 (Mar 23, 2005)

Any chance it'll be done for next Sat. the 29th of October?


----------



## RACERXXX (Sep 12, 2005)

Don't Know, Checking On The Wood. I'll Find Out Tomorrow When It Will Be Done.


----------



## KyLayfield (Jun 9, 2004)

Got a couple of guys willing to come down and help.. What day do you guys need help building the track? -Ky


----------



## RACERXXX (Sep 12, 2005)

The Road Course Is Done, But Thanks For Offering To Help Ky. Don't Know What Day Will Be For Practice Yet, Maybe Thursdays? If You Guys Come Down Sat. Ask Todd. Or Give Him A Call At The Track After 5.This Week.


----------



## KyLayfield (Jun 9, 2004)

Me, Zane, Butch and Eric will be there saturday with TCs.....how about anyone else? -Ky


----------



## valleyraceway (Aug 2, 2005)

ok guys its done see you saturday at 10;00 well start racing at noon!!!!! outside track well be 120 x65 and verysmooth well start on that in spring and start racing in april


----------



## valleyraceway (Aug 2, 2005)

road corse practice will be on thursday and fridays oval on tuesday and wed. thanks!!!!!!!!!


----------



## KyLayfield (Jun 9, 2004)

Good racing today. Had a lot of fun. Hopefully we get some 12th scales next week. Gonna spread word this week to help get some racers. -Ky


----------



## JKA (Jul 9, 2003)

Got an address for MapQuest purposes? 

I raced indoor oval a time or two at a place in Fairmont when I was at WVU about 8 or 10 years ago. Was a NASCAR collectible shop with RC racing upstairs and I think even an asphalt or concrete oval outback later. Right off 79. 

Is this the same place? If so I know my way!


----------



## zaner612 (Mar 23, 2005)

Awesome time today, some good racing. I'll have to strive for bigger and better things next week (like that 34 lap deal), Ky was a little too close this week. Just kidding Ky (another 1 and 2 for L-Squared). Like to give Butch a round of applause too, we'll get him ripping up with the TC3 in no time. 
Keith- You got a PM. Not with an address for Mapquest or anything, so don't get too excited.


----------



## valleyraceway (Aug 2, 2005)

jka its 2 exits past the old race zone it is exit 133 you can see it on the right !!! thanks for coming guys lets get those 1/12th ready!!!!


----------



## valleyraceway (Aug 2, 2005)

ok road corse pract. will be thur and fri. I am going to start charging for practice because of the added expences of heat and electric practice will be 5 dollars!! and also for personal pit space is going to be 20 dollars a month if not then first come first serve on tables!!! If there is anything needed too order please ask me if I can get it for you if not thats understandable. Internet buyers are what is hurting local tracks in all areas this track is for you racers too race on support your track or there will be no track too race at. Its up too you racers !!!!!!!!!!!!!!
__________________
TODD NUZUM


----------



## Ozzie (Nov 9, 2004)

What day and times for road course racing. I may be able to make it this Saturday if that is when you are racing. Thanks in advance.

Ozzie


----------



## KyLayfield (Jun 9, 2004)

The shop opens at 10 and racing starts at 12. We run 3 qualifiers and a main. Bring your 12th scale too OZ. I'll tell Zane. I won't be there this week. but sometime you and DC need to come. -Ky


----------



## Eric_O (Jan 14, 2005)

Any pictures of the track? :wave:


----------



## KyLayfield (Jun 9, 2004)

Hey Eric,
I believe the website is still being constucted, so I doubt it. Email Todd, [email protected], he might have some. -Ky


----------



## zaner612 (Mar 23, 2005)

Hey Ozzie- bring that JRXS up for some racing this Saturday. Eric Hebb should be there, and was saying that Jesse Williamson might come up too. We need to get a ton of touring cars up here to race. 
Eric- What's up dude? If Todd doesn't have any pictures, I'll take some Thursday night and get them out to you, PM me your email addy. Maybe I could post them here for inquiring minds.


----------



## Eric_O (Jan 14, 2005)

Thanks, you guys still coming up on the 12th?


----------



## Ozzie (Nov 9, 2004)

Not sure if I will make it if you guys start at noon. I will try. Can you sign me up in case I do make it. I have to work till 1 or so. I will let you know what is going on.


----------



## zaner612 (Mar 23, 2005)

Yeah Eric, we'll be there. Keep the Wendy's employees on lockdown for us this weekend. 
Ozzie- For sure. Let me know your frequency and I'll get you signed up. Any nicknames we can register you under? Like Jason "The Yellow Dart" Osborne or anything?


----------



## Ozzie (Nov 9, 2004)

Ummm will try to think of a nick name. If you come up with a good one put it down. Never know I may adopt the new nick name. I have a Specktrum, no freq. I have a personal transponder too. If you need that I can post that a little later. Can't remember it right now. 

Thanks, Ozzie


----------



## valleyraceway (Aug 2, 2005)

Hope too see everyone .I am working on the website thanks!!!


----------



## teambillyracing (Jan 17, 2005)

looks like a great time brewing up for the sedan guys this weekend. kinda wish i would have kept my pro4. hope this bracket stays fun. there is so much drama going on in oval right now i hope you guys don't get sucked in to that. Billy!!


----------



## zaner612 (Mar 23, 2005)

Eric- Forgot camera for pictures, will try to remember Sat. 
Billy- We'll try to keep it drama free, thanks for your sentiments. 
Rest- Bring your 12th scale, it's going to be the coolest.


----------



## teambillyracing (Jan 17, 2005)

hey ky. todd was telling me about a crc bloody knife you were thinking about selling. i'd like to take a look at it if you'll have it there on saturday. todd also told me you need 140 for it. if it's as nice as he says i'm definately intrested. and does it come with a steering servo? i have everything else to make it go. Billy!!!


----------



## zaner612 (Mar 23, 2005)

Hey Billy, it's me (Zane) with the car for sale, not Ky. It will be there tomorrow in action, and I'll round up the spares that I have for it, and let you know what's up. No servo with it, but Hitec makes "the mighty mini" or something that's an awesome servo, and it's relatively cheap, around $20-$25, so you might look into that. Look me up tomorrow.


----------



## teambillyracing (Jan 17, 2005)

thanks zaner i'll definately see ya tomorrow.


----------



## Ozzie (Nov 9, 2004)

Thanks, I had a great time yesterday. The people there were extra nice and the facilities are excellent. I will be back in a few weeks and hopefully will bring a few guys from Parkersburg with me.


----------



## zaner612 (Mar 23, 2005)

Yeah Ozzie, and I'll unplug your battery charger to get that extra second or two I needed. Dun dun dun...just messing with you...or am I? Come on back and bring lots of friends- even that DC kid who's talking crazy Tamiya talk. See you in PA.


----------



## smitty2802 (Jul 27, 2005)

zane i need you to e-mail me when u get a chance.. no more tamyia talk either..lol


----------



## zaner612 (Mar 23, 2005)

Mail sent DC.


----------



## zaner612 (Mar 23, 2005)

See post 40 for pictures.


----------



## I_Cant_Drive (Nov 8, 2005)

Hey guys guess I had to get in on all this forum stuff. Wanted to say thanks to Zane for letting me borrow his servo so I could run, and also to Oz for the tip on fixing the broaken outdrive (it lasted all day...lol). Just wanted to say that the track is awsome (developed a line with only 4 of us running), and just need to get some more peeps to come out and race with us. Looking forward to getting my 12th scale and seeing how long it takes for me to break it (I think my forum name says it all) Anyway, look forward to seeing you guys on thursday night. I will be a little late, I got to go to D.W. Reeds in Bridgeport to get parts for the JRX-S (to bad I cant race a tank, I think it would last me longer)


----------



## zaner612 (Mar 23, 2005)

I_Cant_Drive said:


> (to bad I cant race a tank, I think it would last me longer)


Dude, Iwata makes the battle tanks- we should put the modules in our TCs and you could cap us as we race. Like real life Mario Kart.

Also- for those wanting to see the track- Click on the "My Gallery" thing under my name- you can view them there, too large to post on this thread.


----------



## valleyraceway (Aug 2, 2005)

nice pics zane thanks for doing that for me, got the 1/12 done get em ready!!!!! did you get those bearings and o rings ???? thanks again


----------



## zaner612 (Mar 23, 2005)

valleyraceway said:


> nice pics zane thanks for doing that for me, got the 1/12 done get em ready!!!!! did you get those bearings and o rings ???? thanks again


Bearings and O-rings should be in tomorrow, I'll bring them to practice with me.


----------



## valleyraceway (Aug 2, 2005)

cool thanks!!!!!


----------



## zaner612 (Mar 23, 2005)

Hey Todd, you have an e-mail at [email protected].


----------



## valleyraceway (Aug 2, 2005)

whos all in for saturday!!!!!


----------



## zaner612 (Mar 23, 2005)

I'm in for 12th and stock touring.


----------



## smitty2802 (Jul 27, 2005)

how many touring cars have you been getting???

Thanks


----------



## KyLayfield (Jun 9, 2004)

Who's this guy?? We had like 5 like 2 weeks ago, and didnt race last week. There should be about 7 this week. 12th scale is going to be pretty big, it starts tomorrow. -Ky


----------



## zaner612 (Mar 23, 2005)

smitty2802 said:


> how many touring cars have you been getting???
> 
> Thanks


More than you can handle my friend. In the words of Thunder "what'cha gon' do when Xray runs wild on you?" Actually we could use you DC, grab Ozzie by the shirt and make him come too. PS) Let me know when you're coming so I can get a body for you to DC Grafix it up.


----------



## KyLayfield (Jun 9, 2004)

You can beat DC Graphix's price: just buy him some dinner.


----------



## zaner612 (Mar 23, 2005)

KyLayfield said:


> You can beat DC Graphix's price: just buy him some dinner.


From the dollar menu at Wendy's none the less.


----------



## Ozzie (Nov 9, 2004)

And to think I was charging money to paint bodies. If I done it DC's way I would way 700 pounds by now.


----------



## Ozzie (Nov 9, 2004)

Looks like the parkersburg gang should have a good showing on Dec 3. As of right now I think there will be about 6 touring and about 4 or 5 12th scales. Hopefully we can round up a few more. Also are you going to have races this weekend the 26 or are you going to take a break for the holiday. I will be in Bridgeport and was thinking about racing Saturday.

Thanks in advance, Ozzie

P.S. Todd, I got a new 67 watt motor for you to check on you dyno. lol


----------



## KyLayfield (Jun 9, 2004)

So who's in for this saturday? I'll be there along with Butch and Casey for Stock Touring, maybe 12th scale, have to see if it'll run decent. I emailed Hebb, waiting on a reply. Lets et some of these touring cars going. -KY


----------



## valleyraceway (Aug 2, 2005)

ok ky get that 1/12 ready it looked fine. yea were open saturday everybody show up we all had fun last saturday hey OZ looking foward too seeing ya latter!!!!


----------



## valleyraceway (Aug 2, 2005)

no practice on thursday because of turkey day


----------



## Ozzie (Nov 9, 2004)

Looks like I am not going to make it this weekend but I will be there on the 3rd for sure. I am going to try to get as many people as I can to come down and race. Hopefully we will have a big turn out.

See you all on the 3rd.


----------



## KyLayfield (Jun 9, 2004)

Doors are going to open at 9 next week. Should be a good turnout. Today was pretty good, Mike McBride laid some fast laps down and broke the track record in stock touring. 40 laps and I think his fast lap was around 7.1. Todd won 12th scale but he had his hands full with Brian chasing him down for the first half of the race. And finally the HACKFEST between Casey and Butch. It was pretty brutal, but it was Casey in the end with 24 laps, almost hitting the 25 mark. Had a great time, even the pit stop competition was entertaining. -Ky


----------



## zaner612 (Mar 23, 2005)

Let's initiate some smack talking here folks. I'd personally like to call Ozzie out- I owe him a couple. Who needs a Losi to go fast?


----------



## KyLayfield (Jun 9, 2004)

If your taking on Oz, I got DC. Brahma vs. Brahma. It's on Don Claire! -Ky


----------



## Ozzie (Nov 9, 2004)

Zane, you are correct about not needing a losi to go fast. Especially when you drive as good as I do. :tongue: 

In my best Forrest Gump voice "That's all I have to say about that."


----------



## valleyraceway (Aug 2, 2005)

Mike mcbride looks like the man too beat since im not racing LOL!!!!!! comon guys step up too the plate with the 1/12 dont be nervous I wont spank you too bad 61 laps with chassis draging for the last too weeks LOL!!!!! im looking for 63!!!!!hopefully


----------



## zaner612 (Mar 23, 2005)

Ozzie said:


> Zane, you are correct about not needing a losi to go fast. Especially when you drive as good as I do. :tongue:
> 
> In my best Forrest Gump voice "That's all I have to say about that."


So you're saying that you'll drive Butch's Yoke and leave your JRXS at home? Who else is coming up from Parkersburg? I got a couple of bodies for you to do too, if you're done painting the Brahma Empire.


----------



## smitty2802 (Jul 27, 2005)

So whats are you going to say when the JRX-S's beat the x-rays challenges..

OZ(who drives a JRX-S) beats Zane(Who drives an X-GAY ..i mean x-ray) and I(who also drives a JRX-S for the first time ever) beat Ky(who drives the same as zane)

lol this outta be a fun weekend guys...

D.C.


----------



## KyLayfield (Jun 9, 2004)

Butch's Yoke is getting better. I think it needs a better driver...lol. It's a good thing he doesnt have the internet or he'd be all over the forum. -Ky


----------



## valleyraceway (Aug 2, 2005)

I love this smack talk anyone running 1/12 th!!!!!


----------



## smitty2802 (Jul 27, 2005)

i might... slim to none chance though...

D.C.


----------



## zaner612 (Mar 23, 2005)

smitty2802 said:


> So whats are you going to say when the JRX-S's beat the x-rays challenges..
> 
> OZ(who drives a JRX-S) beats Zane(Who drives an X-GAY ..i mean x-ray) and I(who also drives a JRX-S for the first time ever) beat Ky(who drives the same as zane)


Call X-Ray what you wanna, but you won't call us "loser." Maybe you should start selling your JRX-S at a dime a dozen (like eBay and for sale forums) to buy us an apology card after we burninate you? Hey-o!

Todd- trying to get time to work on the 12th, we'll see how it's doing by the weekend. I yanked the side spring system and set it up like a conventional t-bar. Now just gotta tweak some stuff on the front. Got any more of that Trinity stuff for sale?


----------



## KyLayfield (Jun 9, 2004)

My 12th will be going on sale this weekend. Anyone wanting to buy it, see me saturday. I gotta make room for the new XRAY. -Ky


----------



## zaner612 (Mar 23, 2005)

KyLayfield said:


> My 12th will be going on sale this weekend. Anyone wanting to buy it, see me saturday. I gotta make room for the new XRAY. -Ky


It gets better...Stormer says no more FK05 kits are shipping as the T2 is dropping Mid-December.


----------



## valleyraceway (Aug 2, 2005)

ky you were hip on 1/12 what happened it will make you alot sharper driver give it a chance !!!!!


----------



## martian 710 (Jan 22, 2004)

KyLayfield said:


> My 12th will be going on sale this weekend. Anyone wanting to buy it, see me saturday. I gotta make room for the new XRAY. -Ky


Hey Ky, Sell it to someone who races at SCH. I've got 2 of the sitting up here collecting dust with no one to run with. :freak:


----------



## smitty2802 (Jul 27, 2005)

Hey Zane what time are you guys planning on being at the track???


----------



## Ozzie (Nov 9, 2004)

He will be staying at the track overnight. He needs all the practice he can get because the Oz man is going to give him some more lessons.


----------



## KyLayfield (Jun 9, 2004)

EWW GINGER KIDS. LOL, Zane and Me are going to show you what real cars can do. Bring it on JeRXS. -Ky


----------



## Eric_O (Jan 14, 2005)

*RC Tech users found some T2 Pics*

I guess Xray uploaded some pics to their website, and some very anxious people with too much time on their hands got ahold of them, saved them and then posted them on rc tech.

Here ya go curious Xray racers 

T2 Pics 

-Eric


----------



## Ozzie (Nov 9, 2004)

KyLayfield said:


> Zane and Me are going to show you what real cars can do.-Ky


I am glad to hear you guys finally got rid of those X-rays. What did you get? Losi or Associated. Either one is a step up from the X-ray. LOL


----------



## KyLayfield (Jun 9, 2004)

Why dont you practice falling down, I'll be over in a mintue......-Ky


----------



## zaner612 (Mar 23, 2005)

Ozzie said:


> He will be staying at the track overnight. He needs all the practice he can get because the Oz man is going to give him some more lessons.


Aw...thanks Ozzie. I didn't know you were going to be giving me painting lessons this weekend. 

DC- I'll be there at 9:07.


----------



## smitty2802 (Jul 27, 2005)

geeesh talk about being precise.. all i know is we gotta get there early i'm going to need all the practice i can get... need to get ready to get beat at the express race...

D.C.


----------



## valleyraceway (Aug 2, 2005)

practice tonight be there at about 5:00 see you tonight!!!!!!


----------



## KyLayfield (Jun 9, 2004)

Oz man, I'd be worried, saw Zane running his car last night he's knocking on 6 second laps........Can your losi do that? -Ky


----------



## valleyraceway (Aug 2, 2005)

Ky what are you smoking!!!! LOL!!!! see you saturday


----------



## Ozzie (Nov 9, 2004)

Sorry to burst your bubble but I turned a couple of 6.8 the first time on the track. That was with more than one car on the track none the less. lol


----------



## valleyraceway (Aug 2, 2005)

all the talk ends tommorow cant wait LOL!!!!! anybody running 1/12 I need someone too race with me and brian!!!!


----------



## Ozzie (Nov 9, 2004)

I am sure of 2 more 12th scales coming with us. Maybe more. Going to be a action packed, fun day of racing with all the grudges. Can't wait!!!


----------



## KyLayfield (Jun 9, 2004)

Todd-I was just trying to scare OZ
Oz- It doesnt count if you jump over barriors..gotta get it on all 4 wheels


----------



## Ozzie (Nov 9, 2004)

I landed on all 4 wheels, does that count?

Got your 12th scale body. Will be brining it with me. I am not painting anything else for you. Everything I have painted for you, you have turned around and sold the car with it. LOL Just kidding. Keep it up, that is more money for me. We appreciate the business.:0


----------



## valleyraceway (Aug 2, 2005)

Ill take it lol!!!!!


----------



## KyLayfield (Jun 9, 2004)

I'll sell you the body, as long as you take the car too..lol


----------



## Eric_O (Jan 14, 2005)

See ya guys tommorow


----------



## valleyraceway (Aug 2, 2005)

Thanks too everyone had a great time and a killer turnout congrats too mcbride for rippin up the track and the record hope too see everyone soon happy holidays


----------



## Eric_O (Jan 14, 2005)

So Zane/Ky, how was it moving out of the way for the Corally's on rails? :tongue: :tongue: :tongue: lol


----------



## KyLayfield (Jun 9, 2004)

Oh now thats low...lol, I'll admit the Corally is fast on carpet, but hows it going to do when we hit the asphalt. Also, wait until we get the T2's, then your gonna be wanting an XRAY. -Ky


----------



## Eric_O (Jan 14, 2005)

Lol, I'll be bustin out the XXX-S for asphalt =D Just because I dont want to scratch that Perty chassis


----------



## Eric_O (Jan 14, 2005)

Eric_O said:


> Lol, I'll be bustin out the XXX-S for asphalt =D Just because I dont want to scratch that Perty chassis


Unless.....I can find some sort of protective coating....And if I do, watch out for the RDX on asphalt :dude: 


-Eric


----------



## KyLayfield (Jun 9, 2004)

Sell you XXXS and get a chassis just for asphalt


----------



## Eric_O (Jan 14, 2005)

If anything i'd get a whole new car, maybe next year :devil: 


-Eric


----------



## zaner612 (Mar 23, 2005)

Eric_O said:


> Unless.....I can find some sort of protective coating....And if I do, watch out for the RDX on asphalt :dude:
> 
> 
> -Eric


I'll take care of that for you. Got some lead tape sitting around here, I'll make sure the bottom of your chassis is nice and protected. Gonna run mod with us on the asphalt?


----------



## valleyraceway (Aug 2, 2005)

hey guys no practice tommorrow sorry my birthday is thursday and the wife says she has plans for me and the family sorry but ill see everyone saturday at ten thanks!!!!!! pass the word thanks we will also start a point series with tropheys next week


----------



## valleyraceway (Aug 2, 2005)

sorry guys no racing saturday for road course everyone is going too a race in NC so well hit it next saturday thanks!!!


----------



## I_Cant_Drive (Nov 8, 2005)

You know for an old man, you get around the track pretty good. Guess I will have to take a break from my weekly ass kicking. You need to run 2400's so I can stand a chance.


----------



## teambillyracing (Jan 17, 2005)

awesome doors opening at 10 with no road course i can get my pro 3 dialed in. thanks for doin the nc race guys...billy!!


----------



## missedshift (Dec 8, 2005)

Hey zane can you post the directions to the track?
What time does OnRoad start? :dude:


----------



## zaner612 (Mar 23, 2005)

missedshift said:


> Hey zane can you post the directions to the track?
> What time does OnRoad start? :dude:


From Pittsburgh- Take 79 South until the Kingmont Road exit (exit 133 I believe) in WV. From there turn right off the exit ramp, then immeadiately make another right at a gas station. Then, there's a little road immeadiately after that which looks like it goes to a kid's clothing store. Take the road all the way to the bottom to the Tan metal building. On-Road doors open at 10 and racing at noon, usually done by 3, 3:30. Most popular class is stock touring, but 12th scale is run as well. If you didn't catch it in Todd's post above, no On-road program this week, as most of us are heading to the eXpress race in NC.


----------



## Eric_O (Jan 14, 2005)

zaner612 said:


> I'll take care of that for you. Got some lead tape sitting around here, I'll make sure the bottom of your chassis is nice and protected. Gonna run mod with us on the asphalt?


No that would just be outright evil. As for running mod, i'm still sane, i'll stick to stock/19t for now  lol


----------



## missedshift (Dec 8, 2005)

zaner612 said:


> From Pittsburgh- Take 79 South until the Kingmont Road exit (exit 133 I believe) in WV. From there turn right off the exit ramp, then immeadiately make another right at a gas station. Then, there's a little road immeadiately after that which looks like it goes to a kid's clothing store. Take the road all the way to the bottom to the Tan metal building. On-Road doors open at 10 and racing at noon, usually done by 3, 3:30. Most popular class is stock touring, but 12th scale is run as well. If you didn't catch it in Todd's post above, no On-road program this week, as most of us are heading to the eXpress race in NC.


Thanks from washington it should not take too long to get there. Some of us might come down depending on the weather.
Steel city has had some good racing and from washington it only takes a few minutes to get there. But I like to race at different tracks.
Is the track in fairmont as big as steel city? how many TC's race in each heat?


----------



## KyLayfield (Jun 9, 2004)

The track is 60x30, so its about half the length on SCH but the width is close. For Stk TC, we've had some weekends with about 15 guys and others with 5. The track just opened a couple months ago so the word is still getting out about it. -Ky


----------



## zaner612 (Mar 23, 2005)

missedshift said:


> Thanks from washington it should not take too long to get there. Some of us might come down depending on the weather.
> Steel city has had some good racing and from washington it only takes a few minutes to get there. But I like to race at different tracks.
> Is the track in fairmont as big as steel city? how many TC's race in each heat?


Yeah, it's easy...all interstate. I forget how many in each heat, but the A two weeks ago had 6 guys. I think qualifiers were 4 in each. It's manageable, nothing outrageous. Not sure of the holiday schedule, but you might want to verify that we're actually racing before you head down. Todd can help you with that. In good news, I'm 99% percent certain we're racing this Saturday.


----------



## valleyraceway (Aug 2, 2005)

yep racing saturday guys but the following week will be closed saturday 24 and closed new years eve than back too normal!!! practice this thursday


----------



## zaner612 (Mar 23, 2005)

Who's in for this weekend? Ozzie....you know you want to come up...
Ky- if I don't catch you before Saturday, clear your schedule for the 14th. Check your private messages.


----------



## KyLayfield (Jun 9, 2004)

Sweet, Hey I talked to John, he's going to give us some driving tips on sunday. -Ky


----------



## Ozzie (Nov 9, 2004)

Sorry, but I think all of us our going to Y-City Sunday. I will be in Bridgeport Saturday but I will be visiting with family. I will catch you all after New Years.


----------



## zaner612 (Mar 23, 2005)

Ozzie said:


> Sorry, but I think all of us our going to Y-City Sunday. I will be in Bridgeport Saturday but I will be visiting with family. I will catch you all after New Years.


Any chance you could stop by? I sold a 12th scale w/ a blank body to Chris the Brahma dude and he wants you to do it up for him. I can ship it to you can't stop by.


----------



## Ozzie (Nov 9, 2004)

Zane,

I can't promise ya I will be there but I will try. If I don't make it I will get ahold of you and give you my address so you can ship it to me.

Ozzie


----------



## valleyraceway (Aug 2, 2005)

Due too the increase in oval racers and the lack of road course drivers I am no longer running road course any more it is not worth my time for 3 or 4 drivers sorry but I tried too catter for road course but there is no interest its all in oval sorry about the news


----------



## Eric_O (Jan 14, 2005)

Sorry to hear that


----------



## KyLayfield (Jun 9, 2004)

Will there still be asphalt roadcourse?


----------



## valleyraceway (Aug 2, 2005)

ky you have a p.m


----------



## Racer4life74 (Oct 20, 2005)

Could the road course guys have at least one night a week to practice? It's not to much time we'd be takin up. A few hours apractice would really be nice. I hate to drive all the way to Steel City just to practice or race or whatever. I think Ky, Zane and myself could use all tracktime we could get. If we had someone there that you could trust to watch us or what not, it would work out fine. Not like any of us steal anyway. Zane could even get like a key and we'd be fine. I know for a fact none of us (Ky Zane Casey or me) are going to take anything. I unserdstand that being a concern. I don't blame you one bit, but you know us four.Thanks-Butch


----------



## zaner612 (Mar 23, 2005)

Something else to consider- it's been suggested that we could race maybe just once every month- freeing up three saturday mornings for you, and we get one to race. There had been interest in the area about Pittsburgh guys coming down to race again (at least four guys asked me up at Beaver about the track), and bringing friends, and with once a month, we could get everyone coordinated to come down so turnout would be worth the while as well. I'm sure a few Parkersburg dudes could make it too. It would just be a matter of setting a schedule and then Ky and I could circulate it amoung the masses. Just something else to think about as well while you're contemplating Butch's post.


----------



## valleyraceway (Aug 2, 2005)

:tongue: yes wel work on that the first of the year !!!!!


----------



## KyLayfield (Jun 9, 2004)

Anyone interested in trying to start back up again? If we get people to race we could probually have a track again. Once or twice a month race deal. How many people would come to that? -Ky


----------



## RacewayJohn (May 12, 2003)

Ky & Todd: Come up with a few dates, and we'll try our BEST to come down from up North. Thanks for making the effort to bring roadcourse back to "Valley" again. Let's get a crowd going for summer and....ASPHALT!!!!!!!!!! John @ The Raceway


----------



## zaner612 (Mar 23, 2005)

Thanks for the support John! -Zane


----------



## Eric_O (Jan 14, 2005)

I'd deffinitly make the trip down again :thumbsup: 

-Eric


----------



## KyLayfield (Jun 9, 2004)

Looks like we should have a race....what do you think Todd? Looking for all the racers we can get; Beaver, Parkersburg, Zanesville, Huntington, Steel City... I purposed Feb. 19th but still waitiing on some feedback. This could definately become pretty big. -Ky


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 3, 2003)

Hey guys! What’s brewing down south? Keep me posted so I can post info on the SCH website as far as events, etc. and so we can keep racers up here informed. If you have any flyers please bring them up (or email a pdf) and we will put them in our flyer rack. Hope to make it down sometime.

I was reading back and some guys were asking for practice time. I do not know the lay out of the track, but if it is separate from the store, you may be able to make a club membership with "key-holders"... I did that with our indoor off-road track at my Maryland shop (Deep Creek Lake) and it worked out nice... I'm sure you have some trust worthy people down there that could help out. Just a thought.

Hope everyone is having a great race season!

Mike
:wave:


----------



## KyLayfield (Jun 9, 2004)

Thanks for the ideas Mike, hopefully Todd will take them into consideration. Lets get this thing going. We'll keep you updated Mike. -Ky


----------



## zaner612 (Mar 23, 2005)

[email protected] said:


> Hey guys! What’s brewing down south? Keep me posted so I can post info on the SCH website as far as events, etc. and so we can keep racers up here informed. If you have any flyers please bring them up (or email a pdf) and we will put them in our flyer rack. Hope to make it down sometime.


Thanks for checking in Mike! Nothing concrete as of yet- but we'll keep you posted should something develop. -Zane


----------



## KyLayfield (Jun 9, 2004)

We got a race! The date is Feb. 19th and times have not yet been determined. Classes will include anything that you get 3 of; minis, stadium trucks, mini coopers, TC, 12th scale...and so on. We'll have flyers made shortly in PDF so mark your calendars. More details to come...-Ky


----------



## zaner612 (Mar 23, 2005)

HE SHOOTS HE SCORES! Thanks Todd, we'll definitely make it worth your while.


----------



## KyLayfield (Jun 9, 2004)

It was just pointed out to me that Beaver would be running on the 19th. I've gotta talk to Zane and Todd to see whether to do it on the 12th or 26th. -Ky


----------



## valleyraceway (Aug 2, 2005)

26th guys ill be at ocean city on the 12th for a car show!!!


----------



## KyLayfield (Jun 9, 2004)

Well I guess we'll be sticking with the 19th. Who plans on attending and what class? -Ky


----------



## Ozzie (Nov 9, 2004)

I will be there for sure. Stock touring car.

There is a few others that are talking about going. Will post who is coming as the date gets closer.


----------



## KyLayfield (Jun 9, 2004)

The race had unofficially been call "The Valley Shootout". This looks like we have some big braggin' rights on our hands as we have other track bring some "teams" to compete. Working on a trophy for overall winner....maybe a snake race at end of the night? For those you don't know a snake race is you place everyones car on the track at once and see who can keep there's going the longest, whether it be a dead battery or getting stuck in the wall. There are no marshalls so it'll require a perfect run. An opponent can also put you into a pipe, of course it is at very low speed to where nothing is damaged. -Ky


----------



## Eric_O (Jan 14, 2005)

Ky/Zane....all I can say...is...IT'S ON!! :thumbsup: Prepare to feel the wrath of the all-mighty RDX's :tongue: 


-Eric


----------



## KyLayfield (Jun 9, 2004)

Oh no no no...You didn't know? Look out for the T2's! If you haven't noticed, they have been dominating every race since their release. RDX what? Thats old news..lol. Bring it and we'll show you how its done. -Ky


----------



## Eric_O (Jan 14, 2005)

Pfft, maybe they should rename Xray to, New York Yankees  
Oh, he's a good driver, let's take him too!!!   

-Eric


----------



## zaner612 (Mar 23, 2005)

You're just angry because they scored Cuffs. Are you still coming Eric even though we're scheduling retarded?


----------



## zaner612 (Mar 23, 2005)

Oh...and it's somewhere on some other forum so I can't take credit for this: "151 broken a-arms later and Cuffs is finally home."


----------



## KyLayfield (Jun 9, 2004)

The top stock TC driver drops Corally at first chance of getting an XRAY. We'll be seeing the same for you once you see our new rides. -Ky


----------



## Eric_O (Jan 14, 2005)

Yea yea yea, Dont hit stuff and you wont brake A-Arms!! :dude: 
I can see it now, "151 Chassis's later and Cuffs is home again"   

-I'll try and make it down, gotta try and put a whoopin on those T2's :thumbsup: 

-Eric


----------



## zaner612 (Mar 23, 2005)

Eric- That's cool, we really hope to see you there, but would definitely understand if you decide to race closer to home that Sunday. 
Ozzie- bring some people with you man! Maybe P-Nut and few more OVRCCC regulars. 
Rest- will be posting a flyer soon- so keep your eyes peeled.


----------



## Eric_O (Jan 14, 2005)

Is the plan to put an asphalt track outside for the summer still alive?

-Eric


----------



## zaner612 (Mar 23, 2005)

For oval I believe so...as for roadcourse *shrug*...


----------



## KyLayfield (Jun 9, 2004)

thats why we need a good showing at this race...to promote the roadcourse. So if you wanna race this summer come down on the 19th to check the place out and do a little racing. -Ky


----------



## Eric_O (Jan 14, 2005)

zaner612 said:


> For oval I believe so...as for roadcourse *shrug*...


  

Hope it can happen.


----------



## zaner612 (Mar 23, 2005)

Here's the flyer for the race- it'll be a good one!


----------



## zaner612 (Mar 23, 2005)

We're gaining interest for the race from Parkersburg, Pittsburgh, and Huntington....


----------



## Eric_O (Jan 14, 2005)

Good job gathering interest for this race Zane and Ky. Should be a pretty big turnout.

-Eric


----------



## cknight (Nov 6, 2005)

Ky, me and Butchie will be there to run tourng cars and stadium truck, it oughtta be a pretty good race!!!


----------



## Ozzie (Nov 9, 2004)

I think it is going to be a real big race. Hopefully there is going to be enough room for all of us. But that is a good thing!


----------



## zaner612 (Mar 23, 2005)

We're gonna try and work on the pit thing.


----------



## KyLayfield (Jun 9, 2004)

I emailed Todd, waiting on a reply...-Ky


----------



## zaner612 (Mar 23, 2005)

Eric Orton- You're the man. 

It's come to my attention that we've recently got the infamous pink BQ helmet back in time for this race. Not like it had POW status or anything, we just forgot it at the track one day. So if you're sitting on that bubble, you better put a good run in or drop off a little, because the helmet rule will be in effect. 

I think Ky and I are going to work on some "fun" trophies for the race, like "biggest air", "best hack", a concours (sp?) award....etc. So if anyone has any suggestions about that, let us hear them.


----------



## Eric_O (Jan 14, 2005)

zaner612 said:


> Eric Orton- You're the man.
> 
> It's come to my attention that we've recently got the infamous pink BQ helmet back in time for this race. Not like it had POW status or anything, we just forgot it at the track one day. So if you're sitting on that bubble, you better put a good run in or drop off a little, because the helmet rule will be in effect.
> 
> I think Ky and I are going to work on some "fun" trophies for the race, like "biggest air", "best hack", a concours (sp?) award....etc. So if anyone has any suggestions about that, let us hear them.


  I just hope I dont have to wear it, very top heavy


----------



## KyLayfield (Jun 9, 2004)

Zane could use it for the wheels after Oz hacked Zane's to pieces the last time he was down! -Ky


----------



## KyLayfield (Jun 9, 2004)

Well for those unaware, Valley Hobbies has closed. There will be no race on the 19th. I for one am very dissapointed. Although Valley will not be racing on the 19th, The Raceway or "Beav" in Beaver, PA will be having a race that Sunday. Looking forward to attending. Thanks -Ky


----------



## Eric_O (Jan 14, 2005)

Whoa....  Didn't expect that


----------



## KyLayfield (Jun 9, 2004)

Got some good news, I was down at Valley tonight and there was some discussion about about a non-profit club idea for the asphalt track. As of now, they're are done with the indoor, but the asphalt will be coming. As of right now this is all in the air, as you know right now is kinda hectic. I'll try to kept it posted if anything comes up. -Ky


----------



## HOYT USA (Apr 23, 2004)

things are looking good for the asphalt this spring and summer, spoke with Ky the other day and he said several were really hoping we were still planning on paving, a few of us are willing to front the money to get things started, so i was hoping to get and idea of who and how many are pretty serious about racing outside the summer, thanks, Brad.


----------



## KyLayfield (Jun 9, 2004)

I've been talking with some racers lately about the track. A couple of questions came up on dates, times, classes, etc.. Looking for ideas on this. The track would be for oval and onroad racers, how do you feel about running them combined? What day would you like to run, Fri? Sat? Sun? Time of day to start racing? Classes you would like to run? Basically trying to see what the majority of racers would like to see. The track would be around 120 x 55 into 45 (has a taper on the back straight). The drivers stand is covered, well sized pitting area, AMB scoring, right off the interstate. This would be a very nice facility. Any questions or thoughts, you can contact me at [email protected] -Ky


----------



## HOYT USA (Apr 23, 2004)

hey Ky, i spoke with john and he said he would help out too, i may go down to the track in the next day or two and get some measurements and get some estimates for paving, Brad.


----------



## zaner612 (Mar 23, 2005)

Dun dun dun. If this goes down Brad, we'll have you strapped into a touring car by the end of June.


----------



## KyLayfield (Jun 9, 2004)

I think when he sees a Mod top out on the back strectch he'll think twice about going round and round..lol. Maybe you could even get a Mini Cooper like me and Zane. Speed sucks but they're the most fun you'll ever have racing. -Ky


----------



## HOYT USA (Apr 23, 2004)

well i don't know about the right turn stuff, i'll be finding out about the insurance today, i'll keep posting as soon as i find out more, Brad.


----------



## KyLayfield (Jun 9, 2004)

Sounds good, did you get to check out the measurements? -Ky


----------

